# Introducing Kona



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.......the face!!! He is absolutely precious!!! He looks like a big boy.......


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

OH My Goodness! He is such an adorable puppy, I love his face it's so expressive!


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, well tuesday he was 22.7lb. the vet felt he could have been 1 or 2 lbs heavers so I increased his food a bit. so I don't know how much they should weigh at the 13.5 week mark but I think he is a pretty big bonned boy.

Steve


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is totally handsome - what a face and expression!


----------



## awilkens (Jan 7, 2009)

He looks like he is so SERIOUS! Butter had that look too. 
what a cutie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a cutie he is. That face is just so sweet and will let him get away with so much. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's such a cute pup! Love the 3th pic!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kona is gorgeous. What a sweet looking face.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! They change so quickly eh??


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

PB&J said:


> What a handsome boy!! They change so quickly eh??


 
ya, man do they chang fast, I never even realized how much he changed till I was looking at the pictures.

Steve


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Just precious!!! love the name too!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

If you dont mind us knowing, whom was his breeder? His bone thickness is incredible. Plus he's ****** cute. I think in a year or so he needs a lil sister names Kahlua.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> If you dont mind us knowing, whom was his breeder? His bone thickness is incredible. Plus he's ****** cute. I think in a year or so he needs a lil sister names Kahlua.


the breeder is Chris McBride of Carmegold kennels.

Kona's mother was "Carmegold's the amyrlin seat", and the dad was 
"Allsgold play it again"

ya, it will be a year or two befor I am willing to get a puppy again haha.. its a good thing I am semi retired right now, I have the time for this stage.. but ya we kinda did the whole Hawaiian theam for his regestered name also. he is "Carmegold keilana makana kona"

Steve


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow...what a sweet, sweet face. He's a handsome fella!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww. He is so handsome!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Adorable! He looks so tired! Like is going to fall a sleep at any minute.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Stircrazy said:


> ya, it will be a year or two before I am willing to get a puppy again haha.. its a good thing I am semi retired right now, I have the time for this stage..
> Steve


Oh boy...been there!! We didn't realize that the difficulty of raising a puppy increases exponentially with our age:doh:. Didn't think that we were gonna survive "puppy hell"!!! It does seem to start to get easier after 16-20 weeks.

Before we got Gracie we had talked a lot about having 2 goldens this time around. That discussion abruptly ended when Gracie came home to us in March:. We did find the courage to take the plunge in December and brought home our second girl, Ruby. Ruby is 18 months old, so we don't have to revisit the puppy days....and we have found that life with two is wonderful.

Annyhow, congrats on getting Kona and enjoy the puppy days....they don't last long.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't they just melt your heart! Loved the pictures. You have a very handsome boy.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Well time for a little update with some new pictures, well about a week old now.




























Steve


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

His face is just as sweet....


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

wow he doesnt look like he has lost any PUPPY in him at all. Jaxson is 17 days younger and doesnt have that much puppy look left in him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is at my favorite age when he is all ears and legs.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

well hard to believe he is almost 8 months old and going to get fixed today. I will get some updated pics in the next couple days.

Steve


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

well, he seams ok. went for a truck ride today and the bugger jumped into the truck befor I could stop him. 

I found some picture from March so I will post them and then get some new ones with in the week.





























Steve


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So fun watching a pup mature here on GRF. His coat is getting so wavy and coarse now. Don't worry it will go back to soft soon.


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

Kona is going to be one handsome dude, congrats on a beautiful pup.

Darrell


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

That face! Kona is one cute pupper


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks, thoes last pictures he was 6 months old and about 42lbs. now he is 10 days shy of 8 months and has only gained 6lbs. is this normal for that age range?

Steve


----------

